# Poodles and depression



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

We had a mini and some Teacups while I was growing up and I deal with anxiety often, and depression at times as well. I can wholeheartedly say that a poodle, dogs in general too, are one of the best things you can do, even if it's not owning but spending time with someone else's for awhile or volunteering however is comfortable. 

While I think all dogs are awesome for this, poodles in my humble opinion excel in this type of role. Their coat being non shedding and dander free (some people are allergic to poodles but most are not) as well as their intelligence and understanding, put them above and beyond most other choices. For example I worked at a Childrens Hospital for a few years, and the joy on the kids who normally wouldn't be able to get to spend time with a pup otherwise was priceless. I know for me I take allergy medicine daily and can tolerate short haired dogs, but can't cuddle up or really allow their hair, oil, or dander onto my face or softer skin areas without scratching up a storm even on meds. So to be able to have that for me in a poodle is priceless. 

Sadly the show grooming cuts and look turn a lot of people off from the poodle, and I have no issue with those styles myself, but to each their own. But a more regular cut in my experience many people who only know the image of a foo foo hairdo. 

I know my breeder has focused more on multicolor and phantom spoos over the traditional solids as of late to win over vets returning from wars overseas and help them acclimate to civilian life. Guess us guys sometimes feel a bit strange with the idea of having a poodle as our pet lol that is until we get one  A little Doberman / Rottweiler tan point markings are a bit more masculine on a poodle especially spoos and so far sounds like it's working 

Hope that helps and good luck 
Dan


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh boy, I think just about everyone on this Forum has benefitted from their poodle's natural therapeutic instincts, at one time or another. I know I have!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Therapeutic Poodle*

4 years ago my only son died from a sudden heart attack, leaving two young children. Even before this I had been involved in a long series of bereavements. I went into a deep situational-depression. I began abusing alcohol. I withdrew into myself and rejected my wife.
30 years earlier, I had been a dog trainer. I mostly trained big hunting dogs, to chase and kill. My mother, who had taken her life, had a poodle who pined and would not eat. A little while after the funeral, this girl moved out of her corner of despair and sat on my lap (miniature). When I got up she followed me and I could not leave her behind. She followed me for another 8 years before becoming first blind, then deaf and at last lost her scent. It was then that I had to put her down. I could not let my vet do this. I had to take that responsibility myself. With his supervision I gave the fatal barbiturate. She died in my arms. I saw the life leave her eyes. I took her home to bury her, with dignity.

Now 30 years later I remembered this. Could a new dog help me, pull myself up out of these depths? My new wife was suffering from "empty nest syndrome". Could this help her too? What kind of dog? With my earlier training experience there was but one answer. Could a poodle, give back to me, what I had given to another? What kind of poodle? 

I went out (that in itself was therapy). I looked at poodles people had. I chose a standard poodle. One of the reasons was their need for stimulation and exercise. I needed this too!

Grace came into my life. She sat on my feet, as a puppy, whenever they were still for moments. We wore each other out walking, playing and swimming on the beaches. She seemed to have an advanced sense of taste.
Just food was not enough. Gourmet food was her style. I began to cook. "Potty" training? we did "it" together. TV? she loves doggy shows, horse (cowboy) shows and football. She will watch transfixed for an hour or two.

I often wonder? is this the reincarnation of the dog, I saved, sent to save me? There is a lot she has seemed to know, without being taught.

I am not a young man. She brings me things I need, so that I don't have to get up and down, too often. Slippers, shoes, remote controls, and happiness.

Without this girl I might not have survived!

Eric in OZ


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you for sharing. Dogs seem to sense when we're in need of some poodles kisses and love.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

What a wonderful thread...I loved reading these real-life stories. My experience has been that my poodles have a natural instinct to comfort and nurture. A few years ago the clinic I was working at instilled a policy of no physical contact with clients. My spoo seemed to naturally offer hugs and comfort and it was interesting to see him work. I would say the teens and young adults I see seem to have a need to hide behind poodle fur...feeling safe enough to tell me their deepest pain...others seem to pet or massage the dogs and you can see anxiety float away. For me personally they I don't often feel depressed or anxious but I do feel lonely the dogs really seem to fill some of that void for me.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

It's known now that the hormone Serotonin plays a large part in influencing episodes of depression. And lately it's been proven that interaction with animals increase Serotonin levels. 

So the anecdotal evidence seems to agree with scientific evidence.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My best friend lost her only child, an adult son, several years ago. If it hadn't been for her two MPOO's, I don't think she would have made it. She joined a grief support group, had individual counseling with a psychologist, but those dogs were her constant therapy, constant comfort. Still are. They are such an intuitive breed. They knew whether she needed a cuddle or a laugh or both at once. Walking them, trips to the groomers and vets forced her out of the house. Gave structure to her days that might have otherwise been spent in the abyss. My late, beloved Scotty was cute and charming but was far more attuned to his own needs than mine. Poodles seem to "get" you.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm bipolar and also have social anxiety. My dogs (2 GSDs & 1 spoo) have opened up a whole new social life for me. My issues are well controlled with meds but there are some days when things get off kilter. They provide comfort and motivation. They have also taught me about living in the moment. Grooming is very therapeutic. (Not something required as much with the GSDs) Racer starts a lot of conversations since folks aren't used to poodles his size. Speaking to strangers was previously something that could push me over the edge. I am thankful every day to have fur babies in my life.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

I'm bipolar as well but I spend most of my time in the manic side of the disease. 

Without the structure required from having a dog in general and the mental and physical stimulation necessary for a poodle specifically my mania could be channeled to more destructive personal behavior. I obsess about helping them have the best possible life and that's a good thing to obsess about.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oooh err, this is a thread close to home!

I've suffered years of cyclic depression, have chronic insecurity problems particularly regarding social relationships. Work has never been a problem particularly and I've been fortunate that I've got a great career. 

Anyway, we are fairly new to dog ownership - Pippin is 2.5 yrs - and at first I have to say I was overwhelmed. However, the benefits now are amazing. There's nothing like a poodle to attract attention so I now have to speak to strangers and some have become friends.

I think the biggest thing I have found is having the responsibility of looking after a dog - particularly an extremely smart button like Pippin - as opposed to the less full-on needs of the cats we had always had before. You have to do so much more, there's no option, no excuses, no saying "not today" which is a major problem with my form of depression. "Not today" is/was my mantra. 

Young puppyhood was really hard for me, but now she's getting older it is getting much easier, but my dogs' needs always come first now no matter what garbage is going off in my life.

I don't think having her particularly improves my depression as such, but it does stop me sinking too far on a day to day basis and has also opened up a whole new social life for me - which has to be a good thing.

And there's nothing like a poodle snuggle when you've had a bad day, and a big smiling wagging welcome home!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I find it touching to read how poodles have had such an important impact on so many lives!


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

So many great stories, observations, and tips in this thread already, and I for one thank everyone for sharing very personal info about themselves a d their pups. 

I usually don't go into stuff like this but figured I could share some more details to help others and contribute to this amazing thread. 

I myself am a high functioning autistic adult. I have a really hard time socializing, doing eye to eye contact, tend to drone on and on and on about my special interests, and deal with a lot of stress anxiety and depression. I keep a very small amount of people close to me, those that get me, and accept my oddness, and when I lose one of those people, as I did my mom a few years ago, it is almost impossible to pull myself out of the abyss. I also struggle understanding non verbal communication, or getting subtle social hints and queues. As well, I'm terrible at understanding even my own emotions at times, and tend to get through life intellectualizing everything. At times as well I have some self destructive behaviors and deal with struggling t get going and do the things I need to. 

Dogs for me help in almost every aspect above, they give me love unconditionally, and they help me step out of my comfort zone socializing or just getting out of the house. They also are much better at reading people than I am, even myself, and poodles are so smart, most just seem to sense when things aren't right, and have such a great sense of understanding. 

The past five to six years have been wonderful and terrible all at the same time for me. I met my wife and we got married and started a family together, adopting our son and two girls, and we're lucky to conceive a very special boy. At almost full term we lost our boy, and I almost lost my wife as well, and we lost the chance of ever conceiving again. A couple years later, I lost my mom, and her poodles helped me so much, but sadly the Family and I are no longer in contact and I'm unable to spend time with my little Molly and Moorepark. 

I'm so beyond excited to get my girl soon, I didn't even realize how much it's been hurting me not having that outlet and source of love in my life, and my service pup Quinn is already my little furry saviour helping me get out of bed,spend time with others, and gives me an excuse to fixate on all things poodle and talk about them with others as into then as me. 

Dan


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

I am suffering severely with depression caused by very bad mental o.c.d and panic attacks, I hardly get them when my tpoo is with me, he brings me so much peace of mind and helps me face the challenges. I have a very hard time socializing and he gives me the little bits of attention but I know its on him not me, without him my brain says every whisper or comment i overhear must be about me.
I wish I could take him more places with me, depending how my counselling goes and when the UK charity for emotional support dogs is up and running properly I will see if I can get him registered, some places cause panic even just thinking of them, but with him at my side i can face it, go in and do what I have to do.
I love my Billy so much.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My girl is reason for me to have the 'will to live'............5 yrs ago I was given 3-5 years to live, and I have now amazed my doctors, and have proven them be so wrong and Molly is why. I don't have time to lay on the couch and feel sorry for myself anymore ( bad depression) .... She doesn't allow me to be a shut-in.......she needs to play, and be social, and she takes me along.....I take better care of myself so I can take care of her. We just 'keep on movin' !!!! Although I know my time is limited I am not going to dwell on the fact.....I'm going to enjoy every single minute and I have Molly to thank for that!!!!!


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Vanilla,
Wishing you the best with your quest for ESA rights for your pup and hope it happens soon , and that you guys have a better implementation than we do here in the States. 

Even with full service animals, I hate how there is no official registration, and have found especially in the USA the lack of clearly defined rules and regulations for alternative forms of medicine and or therapy leave huge loop holes for abuse which threatens access for those who truly need it whether we are talking abuse of ESAs, service dogs, or medical marijuana. For me these are things that are necessary to thrive and live, not just excuses to take advantage of the access. Really frustrating for me, but I'm sure even more so for you not having access at all for your pup who helps you get through your days. 

Dan


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Don't think it is just poodles, just need the right dog. Your heart dog. Sully came into our family last October, about a year and a half after our world was shattered when we suddenly lost our 37 yr old son, Jason. But Faelan, Belgian Tervuren, is my heart dog. Poor boy went to the Nationals with his breeder and came home the day after we lost Jason to an entirely different world. He is there at my side always and has lived through this hell with us.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I grew up with an alcoholic father who was what is called a mean drunk. I was pretty much afraid of everything. I felt bad things would happen to me while I was asleep so I was afraid to sleep by myself. We're talking about 10-11 years old and I was still afraid of being alone in the dark. Somewhere my family got a white mini poodle we called Pepe. He slept on my bed and I would watch him and tell myself if anyone tried to get me, Pepe would wake me up in time to get away. For the first time in my life, I did not have to have another person with me to go to sleep. So Pepe was my first service dog.

I've come a long way (and many, many years) since that little girl who was afraid to live, and dogs have helped me along the way. Dogs are very important to me. I don't think I could cope with life without them. It is a lot more fun coping with life with a dog or 2 or 3 beside you.


----------



## WhimsyWilde (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone for sharing your stories! This gives me hope that if my depression returns again I will be better able or cope with it!


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

WhimsyWilde said:


> Thanks everyone for sharing your stories! This gives me hope that if my depression returns again I will be better able or cope with it!


And thank you Whimsey for starting a thread that already has had such a great response, and chalk full of great info and people sharing their personal stories, struggles, and ways of coping.


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

My son is now 7 months old... and I had some PPD, specifically when he went through his colic stage. When he got to be too much I would just sit on the floor sobbing with Chell in my lap while he screamed upstairs safe in his crib. Then when I was calmed down enough to face his screaming again I'd go back up. Sometimes we'd do it 2-3 times in a row before he would finally stop screaming and go to sleep. To this day whenever I start to get frustrated with something she'll shove her face in mine and try and crawl on my lap as if to say "Listen Lady... it's time to calm down... everything is peachy!" And you can't help but laugh.... Unfortunately my husband doesn't think it's nearly as endearing as I do


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Chells_Aura said:


> My son is now 7 months old... and I had some PPD, specifically when he went through his colic stage. When he got to be too much I would just sit on the floor sobbing with Chell in my lap while he screamed upstairs safe in his crib. Then when I was calmed down enough to face his screaming again I'd go back up. Sometimes we'd do it 2-3 times in a row before he would finally stop screaming and go to sleep. To this day whenever I start to get frustrated with something she'll shove her face in mine and try and crawl on my lap as if to say "Listen Lady... it's time to calm down... everything is peachy!" And you can't help but laugh.... Unfortunately my husband doesn't think it's nearly as endearing as I do


Sounds like you have a natural in your Chell, sensing anxiety and giving you comfort. This is a behavior that usuAlly needs to be trained! Deep pressure from pillows blankets or a dog laying on you can be so calming  thank you for sharing


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

This is a lovely thread, and the sharing of experiences is uplifting.

Several years ago, my life was in transition. We lost our last two dogs at 15 and 16, but did not replace them right away due to life circumstances. It was strange to have such a quiet house, because I've always been surrounded by animals, but it was part of where I was at that time. 

We were planning on relocating for many reasons.....I didn't like my job, We were sick of the long winters, my husband can transfer easily, and all 3 of our kids were scattered across the globe in various education and and work pursuits, including one son in Iraq- which of course was a constant worry. Plus my mother died after a long illness, and my father had passed many years before. Nothing was holding us here. Everything was in transition and I didn't realize at the time how shut down I was emotionally- until I meet Maxie ( one of my poodle mixes). 

I can't explain how I knew I had to have him- it's kind of like something in my heart melted and I allowed the feeling to come back in- that's what he did for me. He brought life back into the house, and into me. Of course then came Lily and Misty, and an endless string of fosters! The house has much life again :act-up:

But Maxie is very in tune my emotions, probably because he came at a time when I really needed him. I don't think it is a coincidence that right after he came, I had a cascade of positive change in my life. In retrospect, I think my mindset changed partly because Maxie helped break down the walls I had built to cope, and I allowed the positive to come back in. I changed jobs and now like my new position. I found the courage to go back to school for my PhD. My son returned safely from tours in Iraq and Afghanistan, and bought a house a few states away, and we see him regularly. The other 2 kids finished finding themselves and returned to area and bought houses 5 and 20 miles away- so they are now close again. I came to terms with my mother's death, my rocky relationship with her, and forged a newfound, positive relationship with my sister. 

I can't change the long winters, but they don't seem so bad anymore- and thanks to hormonal changes, I'm not as cold anymore either! 

Was Maxie responsible for all of this? I will say he changed my mindset and helped me look at possibilities, instead of just wanting to run away. I don't think he kept the bullets away from my son overseas, but there is something to be said for the butterfly effect. One small change can create a cascade of events that we don't always understand. He is a very special boy. BTW- he also a therapy dog.

OMG- I did go on and on! Sorry for the long post, I didn't intend to write quite as much. This topic definitely strikes a chord though!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Well I guess I'm one of the lucky ones that doesn't have this issue. As I've said in other threads I'm like a big dumb puppy that's just happy to be along for he ride. I've always been a happy, go with the flow kinda guy but after my motorcycle wreck and three day coma I have an even greater appreciation for all that I have and how lucky I am to be here to see my kids grow up and appreciate how much my wife loves me. I keep telling her I have serious doubts about her judgement since she chose me to be her husband. . 

Anyway, my wife is prone to depression, especially when the kids were little, and I could see how our first Spoo, Roxy, would help to get her out of these bouts. My daughter takes after her Mom and Roxy as well as Beau did for her what they did for my wife. My daughter is away at college now but her boyfriend has a cat and the cat is very helpful in this regard also. 

Rick


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

ericwd9 said:


> 4 years ago my only son died from a sudden heart attack, leaving two young children. Even before this I had been involved in a long series of bereavements. I went into a deep situational-depression. I began abusing alcohol. I withdrew into myself and rejected my wife.
> 30 years earlier, I had been a dog trainer. I mostly trained big hunting dogs, to chase and kill. My mother, who had taken her life, had a poodle who pined and would not eat. A little while after the funeral, this girl moved out of her corner of despair and sat on my lap (miniature). When I got up she followed me and I could not leave her behind. She followed me for another 8 years before becoming first blind, then deaf and at last lost her scent. It was then that I had to put her down. I could not let my vet do this. I had to take that responsibility myself. With his supervision I gave the fatal barbiturate. She died in my arms. I saw the life leave her eyes. I took her home to bury her, with dignity.
> 
> Now 30 years later I remembered this. Could a new dog help me, pull myself up out of these depths? My new wife was suffering from "empty nest syndrome". Could this help her too? What kind of dog? With my earlier training experience there was but one answer. Could a poodle, give back to me, what I had given to another? What kind of poodle?
> ...


Eric, I just wanted to say thank you, such a well written, touching story, with lots of great info. And I loved the musings included, really heartfelt and just reading it's so easy to tell what a strong bond you have with your pups past and present. 

Dan


----------

